# VG30ET in my 95 Pathfinder



## Rmorgan3 (Dec 19, 2011)

When I swap out the vg30e in my 95 nissan pathfinder for a vg30et, will I need to get an ecu from a 300zx? or since it's basically the same motor will they be compatible? also, if I do need to swap ecu's, are the plugs universal? thanks for any input.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Rmorgan3 said:


> When I swap out the vg30e in my 95 nissan pathfinder for a vg30et, will I need to get an ecu from a 300zx? or since it's basically the same motor will they be compatible? also, if I do need to swap ecu's, are the plugs universal? thanks for any input.


Why do you want to take on such a project? Is it to cut cost?


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

the ecu for the NA engine i dont think would run the turbo injectors correctly. its spark timing and other stuff will be off also. are you using the pathfinder trans or one for the ET?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

My initial thought would be you'd need the ECM and wiring harness from the turbo motor...or, have your original ECM reworked by someone like JWT.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

The ECU will have to match the injectors, O2 sensor, and probably the MAF.


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

AZ-ZBum said:


> The ECU will have to match the injectors, O2 sensor, and probably the MAF.


So could he just use his injectors, 02 sensor, and MAF on the motor as an N/A motor?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Sure. If he wants to blow it up. I'm fairly certain the stock pathy injectors are NOT capable of handling the fuel flow requirements that a stock T3 or T25 turbo could demand.


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

N/A or normal aspiration would mean the turbos removed therefore the motor would only move the displacement of the actual motor. Therefore not not need large turbo injectors.

The cam might not be ideal, but what if this is the easiest, cheapest, or only option he has? Guess the cams might be able to be swapped also if they are still good.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

VG30ET engines also have dished pistons for lower compression.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Maybe I'm a bit confused. Why would you want to swap in the turbo motor, but not use the turbo?


----------

